#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-12
<kwadroke> chat night tonight
<Ahmuck> gotcha
<Ahmuck> moving cattle this evening
<Ahmuck> btw, is there a way to chroot wine?
<kwadroke> I suppose, never tried it
<kwadroke> would make it safer
<kwadroke> looks like people do it
<kwadroke> mostly for 64bit linux
<Ahmuck> u have a link.  my google skills didn't turn anything up
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-07-14
<TommyT> greetings
<TommyT> I'm just knocking over a few irc trees to see if ubuntulog2 makes a sound
<TommyT> if ubuntulog doesn't log any activity does that mean there was no sound?
<TommyT> or no chat
